# 3414 brakes?



## mikeinri (Jan 2, 2012)

Where are the brakes located on my tractor?

Silly question but I would like to get them working.

The backhoe runs good. I've done a lot of work over last 4 years on it. Radiator, waterpump, sleves and pistons, hydraulic pump, grease fittings everywhere. 

I really need some replacement springs on a couple of the pedals but can't find any. 

I also need a smaller bucket for the backhoe. I have a lot of posts to put in and the one I saw on a 3400 IH would be perfect. Does anyone here know what attachments would fit my backhoe?

I could use a new bucket for the front too. Anyone know of/have used buckets for my 3414?


----------



## R1gow (Sep 7, 2013)

Do you have part #'s? if not I can give you the #'s to seach for on google?
the brake springs # 703943r3 the buckets are a little harder to find, best bet are salvage yards.


----------



## moreiron (Sep 24, 2013)

Just wondered the outcome of this post on the 3414 brakes any update?


----------

